# What do you do with your dead reptiles?



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

As the title says. With inverts it's easy to bury on diapose of, but a 15 foot burm is another thing. 

What do you guys do? Bury or Cremate? Throw in bin? Or allow them to become part of the great circle of life so to speak ?

Fortunately, I've yet to experience this (apart from my Axolotls) and was just curious. 

Chris

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

there is another thread exactly the same in here somewhere, from just a few weeks ago


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

My bad! Will have a search.

Chris

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------

